# "The Feel Good Drag"-Amberlin



## ShadowEon (Apr 25, 2009)

I heard this song a few times on the a radio and am starting to be a fan of the song I guess. What do you guys think of it?^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNsacjwX3Ic (Don't think the video is the entirely offical version.just listen to the song lol)


----------



## serious-stripes (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the CD. Its an amazing song definitely one of the top is my playlist.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 26, 2009)

One of our artists, Witus, had recorded an instrumental cover, but it seems he may have removed it from his gallery. Ah well.

I recommend Anberlin's earlier work if you like FGD.


----------

